# Looking for Aliens (Xenomorph) Themed Breeding Rp



## Relic000 (Jun 15, 2019)

I am looking for Aliens (movie saga) themed Rp. This implies the nature of the RP will be mature in content and NSFW 9 times out of 10. I am mainly looking for folk interested in the canonical breeding cycle of the Xenomorph (Aliens), that being having a facehugger implant an embryo into a victim (in the chest more often than not) and then having said embryo burst out. I realize such RP and content is not for everyone and most artists I have seen here take an interesting direction sometimes with the alien breeding cycle (i.e. making it non-lethal somehow). I accept this and am willing to be flexible with the idea, but most times I'm looking for the canon way. If you are interested please feel free to message me, send a note on the home site, or get at me in the RP site I guess. All are welcome both in numbers (the more the merrier I say) or one-on-one RP and no judgments will be made toward either RPer nor pitched RP concept. I don't bite, much 

(repost of an earlier thread last year)


----------



## AshboundPhoenix (Jun 15, 2019)

I will admit I am intrigued and interested.


----------



## Relic000 (Jun 15, 2019)

Perhaps we can arrange a RP session some time? Any questions or concerns?


----------



## AshboundPhoenix (Jun 15, 2019)

So you prefer discord or telegram?


----------



## Relic000 (Jun 15, 2019)

Discord will suffice although I must warn you do to infrequent working conditions, the sessions most likely won't have a normal flow/schedule. Just forewarning, comes with RPing with someone who works a 9 - 5. :/


----------



## AshboundPhoenix (Jun 15, 2019)

Then, my dear, I will be on Rat#9844


----------



## Relic000 (Jun 15, 2019)

<-----Ricortix#4103


----------

